

NSA email addresses from Adobe leak - TheBindingVoid
http://pastebin.com/MR3zymiT

======
drharris
Subscribe them all to EFF newsletter?

~~~
toufka
Some apparently already might be. Google some of the names - (syntax appears
to be last initial- first name. Comments & names from some of the people re-
identify them as NSA elsewhere on the internet. Some of those comments were
interesting:

"Thank you Thomas Drake for your courage.

\------- ex-USAF ex-NSA"

------
galapago
I guess not all the users were verified:

162156813-|--|-jfnsdibsdibfsdibfusdbfusdu@nsa.gov-|-diQ+ie23vAA=-|-|--

~~~
Cthulhu_
or ispy@nsa.gov

~~~
drharris
Nah, that's an alias for the director.

------
heydanreeves
I like that one of the hints is "1 to 6"

------
lysium
Looks like fake entries; root@nsa.gov, really?

~~~
kenbellows
My favorite: ispy@nsa.gov. Totally legit.

------
pritambaral
What is the significance of this? It's not like they all signed up with Adobe
to backdoor them. ('Coz if they did, that would be an extremely stupid way to
go about it.)

Probably legitimate users.

~~~
markild
I think the implication here is that people might have signed up with the same
username and password as they use for other things (e.g., their work email).

~~~
jkarni
Yup. For instance, what might "Standard" mean here?

78113633-|--|-ksfolso@nsa.gov-|-UnFEG3IXPX+rjFQssxpQEA==-|-Standard|--

~~~
LispShmisp
One of them is "|-cat vomit $|--", password hints maybe?

~~~
jkarni
Yeah - my point is that this password hint is basically telling you that the
user uses the same password for other things.

------
psion
I have a simple thought with all of these here nsa addresses. While some look
fake, some do in fact look legit. Bu the question I ultimatly have is that
since the NSA is all about spying, subterfuge, code breaking, and the like,
why are they giving the workers @nsa.gov addresses? Wouldn't they give
something that would point other people away from thinking of the NSA?

------
RyanMcGreal
Well, _somebody_ had to make those great slides.

~~~
drharris
Haha, this was a thought of mine... Thanks to Mr. Snowden we've seen what
their excellent photoshop work can accomplish.

------
r0wdyaway
Where are people getting the dump file from? I haven't found a great way to
locate the dump file anywhere.

~~~
kseistrup
Search Twitter for “users.tar.gz”, then go and download the file.

------
disdev
A few NSA.gov.cn addresses too...

~~~
miga
A few @nsa.gov.pl addresses, I conclude that the list is probably fake.

~~~
yread
Naczelny Sąd Administracyjny

[http://www.nsa.gov.pl/](http://www.nsa.gov.pl/)

~~~
f055
AKA Supreme Administrative Court of Poland. The irony :)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supreme_Administrative_Court_o...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supreme_Administrative_Court_of_Poland)

~~~
X4
hahah, yeah that's a good one :)

>> "The Supreme Administrative Court of the Republic of Poland (Polish:
Naczelny Sąd Administracyjny) is the court of last resort in administrative
cases e.g. those betweens private citizens (or corporations) and
administrative bodies. "

------
ryangripp
Somebody has a sense of humor: ispy@nsa.gov

~~~
xelipe
I also like the following: root@nsa.gov, admin@nsa.gov, ghost@nsa.gov

------
jstalin
How are those passwords encoded?

------
motyar
nsa.gov.cn ? really?

~~~
koyote
It's the 'China National School of Administration'.

